# rhinestone font



## shedraw (Jul 23, 2012)

I am searching for a particular rhinestone font. Does anyone know where I can find this to purchase or even the name of it?

Thank you ahead of time
Gail


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

...what?.....really??

this is Old English....every computer comes with this font. There isnt going to be a "Rhinestoned Old English font". ..

If it isnt old english....get on dafot.com an search under "Old English"...


----------



## shedraw (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you Chad! I am really searching for this as a predesigned Rhinestone font


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

im almost positive you wont. The screenprinting company I used to work for always hand made their rhinestone fonts. They took the art into photo shop or some program and filled it with a bunch of circles.

Good luck


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

That design is using 2 different size stones, so I would be that you would have to do it yourself. I haven't seen any rhinestone fonts with 2 different size stones. 

I love that design though. It looks awesome.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello Gail, 
Did you try Proworld? this could be one of their transfers





shedraw said:


> I am searching for a particular rhinestone font. Does anyone know where I can find this to purchase or even the name of it?
> 
> Thank you ahead of time
> Gail


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I am almost positive i have seen this font somewhere let me see if ii can find it. pre made


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

It does exist in various forms... Not exactly like the one pictured though...


Kevin


----------



## shedraw (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Kevin, do you know where I can find the one you showed? I looked on easy stone templates, but didn't see it? 

Thanks by the way!


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

Gail, check this Font. same as Kevin attached.


----------



## shedraw (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you Dena!


----------



## shedraw (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you Kevin


----------

